# Baretta M92 MODEL ( Bought 1981) Serial number 1975OZ Information needed



## Gert Odendaal (5 mo ago)

Good day to all members. I believe all is well and good on your side? Members thank you for accepting me on this forum. I hope to learn more about a pistol I do not know much about. I recently got this Baretta M92 from my sister in law since her husband died and I am the only family member that has a few guns and rifles. My current favorite pistol is an old Colt 1911 Model 70 Mk 4 .45 caliber. This pistol I knows a lot about since I always wanted a Colt 1911 pistol..the Beretta M92 i I do not know that well..Please share yur opinions, good/bad to give me an insight into this type of pistol..This pistol has very few rounds through it`s barrel, most of the many years it was locked away in a gun safe ..


----------



## jack918 (May 15, 2014)

That appears to be a Beretta 92, the original 1975 design that was the predecessor to the 92S (1977), 92SB (1980), 92F (1983), 92FS (1989), etc. The frame safety differentiates it from the later model 92S, which was the first model to have the slide-mounted safety/decocker. Later the magazine release was moved from the heal of the grip to the back of the trigger guard. The 92SB added a firing pin block that prevents the gun from firing unless the trigger is pulled all the way back.

FYI, the serial number is *B*1975OZ. [The B is actually part of the serial number.] Until recently, Beretta maintained a web page where you could search the serial number of your gun to determine its approximate date of manufacture. Unfortunately, that search page was recently removed from its website. I can't make it out from your photos, but there should be a proof mark, probably a two letter code, located on the frame, probably near the trigger guard, that will also indicate the date of manufacture.










The real Beretta nerds are in The Beretta Forum (berettaforum.net). You will find a wealth of information in the Reference Library there. The members are incredibly welcoming and helpful and will answer any questions you might have about the gun.


----------



## odendaalgpj (5 mo ago)

Thank you kindly for this great informative rely, I really am appreciating it very much


----------

